# Need A Name For My Boat



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Two yrs ago I bought my boat and I've retained her original name (Sandy Shoes). Well it's time to have a denaming/renaming ceremony (read PARTY)  . Problem is I haven't come up with an appropriate name. Since my off season hobby is trains/model railroading I want a theme that incorporates both. The only name that I've come up with is "SEA TRAIN". I know you guys have creatives minds so maybe you can help me out here. 

More about he ceremony/party later but the first three names on the guest list will be Greg the previous owner, Hat 80 (you've just been recruited as Master of Ceremonies)  and whoever comes up with the winning name. Thanks for any input.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Here ya go,*

*TRACK-N-FISH* Got a idea for a graphic too! .....Tightlines


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Chug-N-Tug
HO Scales
Scale Model


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Hate to admit it but I cannot come 
up with anything better than what
Hat80 came up with. It's really good.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*name*

How bout' L G B-Ballyhoo?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

How about Fish Trainer? I will admit though Clyde's isn't bad.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Hey lookee there*

is that the catanooga choo choo  

We'll leave the deale marina bout a quarter to four


Oh well ya had to be there...

My coworkers lookin at me like I'm crazy....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*It would go back to the coal days*

But how about....*Smokin Runs*


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

.......maybe....."All Aboard "....the R


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

WOW, some really good names. This is going to be tough. I'll let it run another day.  

Catman.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i like c-dog's thats cool  clay


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*hows about*

CATS PRIDE


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Off Track
Smooth-Railing
Sea-Rail-Fish
Rails-N-Spotted-Tails
Float-N-Train


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Is it me or have we started to drift away 
from the "Fish" and "Train" criteria's?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It's not you!*

Guess they didn't read his question, just the title. .....Tightlines


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Off My Rocker*

:d


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well a train gots a caboose, how bout caboat? Would have said Sandy, but that name is taken, and taken well!

Then there could be the "SideTrack", or "Plum Loco", or "TiesToTheWater", or "WetRails" or, Okay, I am shutting up already.... so, Good luck on the name Nick!

Have Jeep (Sandy) will travel


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...or a throwback to that ole song..."Smoke On Tha Water"...the R


----------



## ChesapeakeBT (Apr 20, 2005)

*Coal Burnin*



i still haven't named my boat. not sure if i am since i wanna upgrade this year  don't wanna get too attatched.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

"death or glory"? Sorry, had to bring up The Clash there.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

The best boat names are feminine with a negative or sinister connotation (Vixen, Shady Lady, Temptress, etc.). Now to couple that to your train theme and maybe something like Loco Lady or Rail Witch…….etc. Just don’t get tacky, I saw a boat named “Knockers Up” once and immediately had no respect for the owner and I didn’t even know him.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Oyster where were you a few weeks ago? I really like Loco Lady and Rail Witch. 

Catman.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*How about*

Steam Fishin
Fishin' Express
Engineerin
Choo Choo Choose Me (from the Simpsons)
Derailed
Lay'n Track
Fishin' Station
FishPlates
Chuggin Along
Sea Train
Model Fisherman


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

*Boat Name*

Tails Waggin

Bill


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Lionel Blue's
Rock 0-27


----------



## reeldoc (Apr 4, 2005)

*name*

seems everyone is "on the right track"

reeldoc


----------

